# CMPK Drench



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, so I topped of my kidding kit with two does due in the next couple of weeks. I have tried EVERY vet around us for those things I should have which are prescription only (BO-SE, CMPK & Banamine...I wanted that for dehorning, more for me than them, lol). The vet I use wouldn't give them to me because they now require EVERY animal you own to have visited the clinic within the past 12 mos. ... sigh, so even though the does who will kid have been seen about 11 mos. ago, the others haven't been seen this year ( I typically do every other year on my non-breeding doe & wether if healthy)

Thus...I bought selenium E gel, baby aspiring and CMPK drench. I understand the drench is 30CC dose for toxemia/ketocis...its says every 2 hours? IS that right? Hopefully I won't need it, but I wanted to get a feel from those who have used the drench how often. Other than toxemia/ketosis events...when would I consider giving a CMPK drench and are there any circumstances I would give a smaller dose or give less frequently?

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give calcium when they are in prelabor or close to it and again after they kid if they seem to need it.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

To be clear you do this even if they don't have any signs of toxemia, just ot help them out. And you give 30CC, right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup just to give a boost. Helps with stronger contractions and not having retained placentas etc yes I give minis 20-30cc


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to steal the thread ... do you give it orally?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its the drench kind yes. But if its the injectable you inject it - but no more then 20cc per injection site per the vet.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderfull, I'm writing dosages and uses on post-its and taping them to all my bottles this year...not more googling for info or digging through the box to find a paperwad with notes on it when I've got a situation that needs addressed!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also find a vet who will work with you...a vet should be "OK" to give you meds for Goats...if yours is a small pet vet this might be the confusion...I would either find me a good ol' country vet who understands the needs of us Goat farmers..or go in and talk to your vet about your needs...tell him why you want each of these meds and how you use them..impress him a little  If you just call and talk to the gal at the desk she will give you the standard answer... you need a vet who is your partner in your goats health...Happy Kidding


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't agree more, but I've talked to 85 vets!...ours is a Horse/cattle vet as well as dog / cat & the only vet who really knows goats & who responds to their emergency line and can do housecalls. I think the medication policy is strange...they DO give meds but require ALL your animals to have been seen by the vet annually...it's like pay-to-play or something. It's a tradeoff for sure, but I'd hate to swtich to a vet willing to be a dispensary and then have a vet who doesn't know goats, since every vet I've talked to requires your animals to be patients. I'm hoping maybe I can find another livestock person who has Bo-SE, CMPK and banamine in a pinch.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That's terrible my vet doesn't even need to know if I have goats I just ask for what I want and tada it magically appears in my hand. After I pay of course lol. The only time I've had to do the paperwork thing is when I took in a fecal


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I asked my dog vet about BOSE and she kinda looked at me funny but when i explained why I needed it he said she would draw me up some in syringes closer to kidding time to have just in case. I don't like the fact they want you to bring the goat in for everything. Why would you want to move a goat in labor to the vet or right after if you can treat them at home?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll tell you why...$$$


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for those of you with vets who wont sell you a bottle you can get it through http://www.vetserv-usa.com/ you need to set up an account with your farm name (and use your actual phone number because they will likely want to call you )


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Would one farm call count as "all animals being seen?" Just a thought....


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been making my own and it's working really well, I use this recipe but then add corn oil molasses and corn syrup to a 60 cc syringe http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Hypocalcemia+-+CMPK+Kitchen+Recipe

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I just signed up at Vet Serve. Waiting for some kind of message so I can log on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It will take a couple days


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, as a result of this I did another massive vet-call-a-thon and found an experienced goat vet who "sees them regularly" only 15 miles north of us who will do emergency goat care, wrote down my does due date and gave me a number to call as a back up if I have problems! He still won't write any scrips for me until we at least meet, but that should be easy. Yay!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will Nutra Drench work as well?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nutri drench doesnt have enough calcium in it but yes you can give it to a pregnant or in labor goat for added nutrients/vitamines and minerals etc


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> for those of you with vets who wont sell you a bottle you can get it through http://www.vetserv-usa.com/ you need to set up an account with your farm name (and use your actual phone number because they will likely want to call you )


I have tried 2 different times to create an account & never got the confirmation email!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How long did you wait between creating accounts? It can take weeks to get it confirmed


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, the vet will give me CMPK, Bo-Se, Banamine...what else should I ask for to keep on hand? I don't want to go get toooooo much and scare 'em off!


----------



## RockinH5 (Mar 24, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Okay, the vet will give me CMPK, Bo-Se, Banamine...what else should I ask for to keep on hand? I don't want to go get toooooo much and scare 'em off!


Do you have a good antibiotic, like Nuflor, or Excenel? We keep Poly Serum on hand as well as B12 injectable.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd really try and find a vet who will cooperate with writing you for an Rx for BoSe. I know how stubborn some of these vets are, but a good livestock vet should be pretty empathetic to your situation. (Or least they should be!)

Personally, I switched from injectable BoSe this year to the oral gel. Big mistake. I lost two kids this year to a combination of factors, but selenium deficiency was the foremost. I asked my vet about the gel, and he said that the trend people were following was with the gel. But, he said to stick with the BoSe. I could just kick myself.

CMPK solution should be OTC; it's the injectable form that is not. M.F.O. solution is the same thing, and is available at Jeffer's. 

I'd also make sure you had some NutriDrench on hand.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got ALL the OTC stuff, lol, I'm obsessive about it. Just taking the opportunity to get the vet Rx stuff I can now that I can! lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I have tried 2 different times to create an account & never got the confirmation email!


Same here. Today is day 3 with no confirmation email.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Give it a few more days. I just got my notice my account had been approved and am able to log in to the site.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani-1995 said:


> Same here. Today is day 3 with no confirmation email.


like I said -- it can take over a week - they check you out to make sure you are legit.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, with all the drug abuse, meth labs, etc. The gov't has really cracked down on vets! They won't give (sell) epinephrin because
you might make meth with it! Plus, it is a good excuse to make more money by making you come in the clinic! 
My vet used to sell me what I needed, now they want to have me bring in the goats. Lifting preg. Alpines into a truck with a cap in a snow storm! 
Forget it, I will do what I can and hope for the best! (And read here to figure out what is wrong and how to fix it!)


----------

